# KINFOKE CAR CLUB'S FOURTH ANNUAL CAR SHOW!



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

KINFOKE CAR CLUB IS PROUD TO PRESENT OUR FOURTH ANNUAL CAR SHOW, SEPTEMBER 11th, 2011. IF U DID NOT MAKE IT LAST YEAR U MISSED OUT, SUGA FREE RIPPED THE STAGE. SHOW FLYER COMING SOON, WITH ARTIST LINE UP AND MORE. NWE WILL HAVE MORE BIKE CATEGORIES AND MORE HOP CATEGORIES. CAR CATEGORIES ARE PRE 50'S ON THROUGH 90'S AND UP. WE WILL HAVE TRUCK, ELCOMINO, CONVERTABLES. WE ARE HAVING BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES. THE HOP WILL BE SEPERATED BY RADICAL, STREET, SINGLE, AND DOUBLE PUMP. WE HAVE A VERY FAMILY FREINDLY SHOW WITH GREAT VENDORS AND ENTERTAINMENT. THE SHOW IS FREE TO PUBLIC, 20 FOR CARS AND 15 FOR BIKES. 379 WEST VALLEY BLVD IN RIALTO, IS WHERE IT IS AT. MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!THANKS :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :big












































grin:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup fatcat u know u can count on us :biggrin:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:biggrin: 










> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Feb 19 2011, 11:31 PM~19913176
> *sup fatcat u know u can count on us :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

JUST A FEW MORE PICS FROM LAST YEAR!!THIS YEAR BIGGER AND BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

FLYERS COMING NEXT WEEK :twak: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WHAT UP KIN FOKE?? BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

WHERE IS THIS TAKING PLACE?


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 25 2011, 12:29 PM~19958585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP AL? HOPE U CAN MAKE IT TO THE SHOW THIS YEAR!!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MalibuLou_@Feb 25 2011, 06:10 PM~19960710
> *WHERE IS THIS TAKING PLACE?
> *


THE TEAMSTER UNION HALL 379 WEST VALLEY BLVD. RIALTO, CA 92376


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

GOODTIMES I.E WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Feb 25 2011, 09:08 PM~19961905
> *GOODTIMES I.E WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR
> *


THAT'S RIGHT THANKS FOR THE LUV!!!


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Feb 25 2011, 08:31 PM~19962102
> *THAT'S RIGHT THANKS FOR THE LUV!!!
> *


ANYTIME ITS A RIALTO THING


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Feb 25 2011, 05:07 PM~19961463
> *THE TEAMSTER UNION HALL 379 WEST VALLEY BLVD. RIALTO, CA 92376
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

ONCE AGAIN, THE HOST THAT DOES IT THE MOST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

THE 2011 SHOW FLYERS ARE HERE, CONCERT PERFORMERS TBA!!! IT WILL BE OFF THE HOOK LIKE LAST YEAR.








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

Uniques I.E will try to make it.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Come help make this cruise event big kinfoke ... 

Come show support fellow I.e riders









see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249
This is an actual cruise event


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 5 2011, 12:57 PM~20021613
> *Come help make this cruise event big kinfoke ...
> 
> Come show support fellow I.e riders
> ...


WE ARE TALKING ABOUT TRYING TO MAKE IT. IT IS STILL TOO EARLY TO TELL THOUGH. WE WILL TRY.


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by UNIQUES_@Mar 3 2011, 09:52 PM~20010302
> *Uniques I.E will try to make it.
> *


HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE!! A VERY KID FRIENDLY SHOW


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Mar 6 2011, 01:49 AM~20025939
> *WE ARE TALKING ABOUT TRYING TO MAKE IT. IT IS STILL TOO EARLY TO TELL THOUGH. WE WILL TRY.
> *


Hope u can make it .. :biggrin:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Mar 6 2011, 12:52 AM~20025956
> *HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE!! A VERY KID FRIENDLY SHOW
> *


TTT WHAT UP FELLAS!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Mar 6 2011, 02:51 PM~20028001
> *TTT WHAT UP FELLAS!!
> *


YO CHAVO, SMOKE (Hipnotized CC) SAID" HE AND I ARE GOING TO HOP AGAIN AT OUR SHOW, AND THIS YEAR HE IS GOING TO BUST MY ASS". ARE U GOING TO LET HIM DO THAT? OR IS THE COUPE GOING TO MAKE US PROUD AGAIN?


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

YO, WHO WOULD LIKE TO SE SUGA FREE AGAIN?








:biggrin: BETTER YET, WHOP MISSED HIM LAST YEAR AND WOULD LIKE TO SEE HIM THIS YEAR? OH YEA DON'T FORGET FOR FREE!!!!!LOL


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

bump for the homie


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

what up kat coupes looking good ur gonna killmem this year homie !!! kinfoke's finest is on the map!! for 2011 til the wheels fall off ! an some lmao!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Mar 15 2011, 09:49 AM~20095553
> *what up kat coupes looking good ur gonna killmem this year homie !!! kinfoke's finest is on the map!! for 2011 til the wheels fall off ! an some lmao!
> *


I KNOW I AM IN GOOD HANDS, CAN'T WAIT TO GET IT TO THE AZ SHOW IN MAY. WE WILL BE LOOKING LIKE A NEW CAR!!!LOL IF ANYONE DOES NOT KNOW ABOUT CHAVO, JUST ASK YA LOCAL NEIGHBORHOOD KINFOKE!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

THIS YEAR IS SOUNDING LIKE IT IS GOING TO BE MUCH BIGGER. THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE SHOWING YOUR SUPPORT, U WON'T BE DISSAPOINTED!! :biggrin:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

YOU WILL SEE THIS COMING IN!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

********NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT*******


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lo nuestro_@Mar 18 2011, 05:52 PM~20123606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUST LOOK FOR OUR BANNER, AND KINFOKE WILL BE THERE TO GREET U GUYS!!


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

UPDATED ROLLCALL FOR THA CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET EVENT IN CORONA

RARECLASS CC
ROLLERZ ONLY CC
LATIN LUXURY CC
WESTSIDE CC
E ST CRUIZERS CC
CLASSIC STYLE CC
EMPIRES FINEST CC
CONTAGIOUS CC
LO NUESTRO CC
JUST DIP N CC
GOODTIMES CC
LEGENDS CC
DEDICATION CC
CHALES CC
TRADITION CC
TRAFFIC CC
KINFOKE CC ??? :dunno:


----------



## DenRoc (Jul 26, 2010)

Sounds like the place to be. LOVE ONES will try and be there.


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 22 2011, 02:37 AM~20148945
> *UPDATED ROLLCALL FOR THA CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET EVENT IN CORONA
> 
> RARECLASS CC
> ...


 KINFOKE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kinfokes1stladie_@Mar 22 2011, 02:22 AM~20148867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT IT DO LADY KINFOKE?


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Mar 20 2011, 09:25 AM~20134369
> *JUST LOOK FOR OUR BANNER, AND KINFOKE WILL BE THERE TO GREET U GUYS!!
> 
> 
> ...



some of my favorite men


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Feb 19 2011, 03:32 PM~19911192
> *KINFOKE CAR CLUB IS PROUD TO PRESENT OUR FOURTH ANNUAL CAR SHOW, SEPTEMBER 11th, 2011. IF U DID NOT MAKE IT LAST YEAR U MISSED OUT, SUGA FREE RIPPED THE STAGE. SHOW FLYER COMING SOON, WITH ARTIST LINE UP AND MORE. NWE WILL HAVE MORE BIKE CATEGORIES AND MORE HOP CATEGORIES. CAR CATEGORIES ARE PRE 50'S ON THROUGH 90'S AND UP. WE WILL HAVE TRUCK, ELCOMINO, CONVERTABLES. WE ARE HAVING BIKES AND MOTORCYCLES. THE HOP WILL BE SEPERATED BY RADICAL, STREET, SINGLE, AND DOUBLE PUMP. WE HAVE A VERY FAMILY FREINDLY SHOW WITH GREAT VENDORS AND ENTERTAINMENT. THE SHOW IS FREE TO PUBLIC, 20 FOR CARS AND 15 FOR BIKES. 379 WEST VALLEY BLVD IN RIALTO, IS WHERE IT IS AT. MORE INFO COMING SOON!!!THANKS  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :big
> 
> 
> ...




i cant wait..... its gon be on..........KINFOKE CC


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Mar 22 2011, 10:55 AM~20151002
> *KINFOKE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!
> *


thats what im talking bout .. now i gtta wrk on them boys from ultimate lol..
good looking out.. APRIL 2ND 4PM MEET UP CORONA PARK


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 23 2011, 01:46 AM~20158010
> *thats what im talking bout .. now i gtta wrk on them boys from ultimate lol..
> good looking out.. APRIL 2ND 4PM MEET UP CORONA PARK
> *


FA SHO! IF WE DON'T SUPPORT EACH OTHER, NO ONE WILL!! REAL TALK, SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL CLUB EVERYONE.


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Mar 24 2011, 09:37 AM~20169242
> *FA SHO! IF WE DON'T SUPPORT EACH OTHER, NO ONE WILL!!  REAL TALK, SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL CLUB EVERYONE.
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie flyer came out nice u know we there


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sp00kyi3_@Mar 24 2011, 01:54 PM~20169731
> *sup homie flyer came out nice u know we there
> *


U KNOW THERE WAS NO DOUT IN OUR MINDS U GUYS WOULD BE THERE!!! WHAT UP WITH DELGADO BIKES? I HAVE NOT HEARD FROM HIM IN A WHILE, NORMALLY HE IS THE FIRST TO WANT TO BE A VENDOR. SEE YA SOON HOMIE, SHOW SEASON IS ABOUT TO KICK IN.


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bouncer77 (Mar 30, 2009)

whats up big homie shoot me some flyers and a poster so i can put it at my shop i'm located in the bear valley plaza in victorville ca.


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LAST TIME LETS MAKE IT FOURTY OR MORE :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD

ADD YOURSELF TO ROLL CALL IF YOUR COMING OUT! CHECK THE TOPIC
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=586677


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

MUCH LOVE FOR THE HOMIE BIG 'D" AN THE BIG HOMIE FAT KAT THIS EVENT IS GONNA BE RIGHT ! THE KINFOKE FAM KEEP IT ONE HUNDRED !!! WE WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE !! TAKE IT TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bouncer77_@Mar 27 2011, 09:40 PM~20196219
> *whats up big homie shoot me some flyers and a poster so i can put it at my shop i'm located in the bear valley plaza in victorville ca.
> *


FA SHO, I WILL GET THAT TO U SOON!! GOOD LOOKING OUT. :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Mar 27 2011, 11:14 PM~20197312
> *MUCH LOVE FOR THE HOMIE BIG 'D" AN THE BIG HOMIE FAT KAT THIS EVENT IS GONNA BE RIGHT !  THE KINFOKE FAM KEEP IT ONE HUNDRED !!!  WE WILL BE THERE FULL FORCE !! TAKE IT TO THE MUTHA FUCKEN TOP FOR THE HOMIES!!!
> *


IF U DID'NT KNOW NOW U KNOW. CHAVO DO THAT BOMB WORK!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: KINFOKE CAR CLUB WORK


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:banghead: :banghead: hno: hno:


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Mar 30 2011, 11:18 AM~20218582
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  hno:  hno:
> *


lol !!!!! ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TOMORROW!!!TOMORROW!!!tomorrow!!!!
TOMORROW !!! tomorrow!!!!APRIL 2nd
:biggrin: 
WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









* TOMORROW!!!!tomorrow!!!!TOMORROW SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY !!! today TODAY AT 4pm !!!! 
TODAY TODAY TODAY 4pm!!!

:biggrin: 
WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









* TODay !!!! TODAY!!!! today! SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

T  T :biggrin: T


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 70 CARS OUT SO LETS MAKE IT 100 THIS TIME.
THIS EVENT HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS . ********DUE TO FEEDBACK FROM CRUISERS WE ARE GOING TO CHANGE THE TIME TO 1:30PM WITH A 2:15 ROLLOUT AND SEE HOW IT GOES***********

*SATURDAY MAY 7TH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 1:30PM MEET UP . 2:15 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

NEW FLYERS COMING SOON, TO ANNOUCE PERFORMERS!!!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 7 2011, 04:30 PM~20284251
> *:biggrin:
> *


BIG AL, U GOTS TO COME THIS YEAR. I SAW THE WIFE AT THE UNION MARCH. U KNOW THAT THE TEAMSTERS IS THE MAIN REASON I CAN HAVE MY SHOW EVERY YEAR. IT IS AT MY UNION HALL (LOCAL 63), WE EVEN USE A TEAMSTER D.J. MUCH LUV ALLWAYS TO DIPN714!!!!


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

sup homie TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

LO NUESTRO CC  
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Apr 12 2011, 05:21 PM~20321585
> * LO NUESTRO CC
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LUV!! :biggrin:


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Apr 17 2011, 06:54 AM~20357278
> *TTT
> *


bump it up! what up peeps


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G_MOTORSPORTS_@Apr 17 2011, 11:01 AM~20357664
> *bump it up! what up peeps
> *


WE PULL OUT FOR AZ, MAY 12th. THE COUPE IS GOING TO BE SHINING!!!


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco48_@Apr 19 2011, 12:17 PM~20372811
> *The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Apr 19 2011, 08:41 AM~20372237
> *WE PULL OUT FOR AZ, MAY 12th. THE COUPE IS GOING TO BE SHINING!!!
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good my boy !!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

ONCE AGAIN IT IS ON!! WE ARE GOING TO BRING SUGA FREE BACK!! BETWEEN EVERYONE EITHER SORRY THEY MISSED HIM LAST YEAR AND THE ONES THAT SAW HIM LAST YEAR LIKED THE PERFORMANCE SO MUCH. WE HAD TO BRING HIM BACK AGAIN. FLYERS WITH PERFORMERS COMING IN JUNE!! :0 :0 :0   :uh: :uh:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@Apr 25 2011, 04:55 PM~20417890
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Apr 26 2011, 10:49 PM~20427923
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS FOR THE LUV HOMMIE!!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Calavera will be there with *LO NUESTRO CC*


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by melinayazmin_@Apr 28 2011, 08:24 PM~20442863
> *Calavera will be there with LO NUESTRO CC
> *


 :werd: :werd: :h5: :h5:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kinfokes1stladie_@Apr 26 2011, 09:14 PM~20426995
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HEY THERE MISS LADY!!


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

ULTIMATE RIDERS DROP BY TO SAY WHAT UP WITH IT


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGGER BLUE_@May 1 2011, 11:15 PM~20463008
> *ULTIMATE RIDERS DROP BY TO SAY WHAT UP WITH IT
> *


WHAT IT DO ULTIMATE? MAN HOPE WE CAN SEE U GUYS AT OUR SHOW THIS YEAR. MUCH LUV


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics will definetly be there.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

lo  Nuestro cc


----------



## mel entertainment (Mar 15, 2010)

MEL ENTERTAINMENT 2ND ANNIVERSARY CAR SHOW MEL ENTERTAINMENT JOIN FORCES WITH 
SONS OF ITALY 
TO SUPPORT FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC 
INVITES ALL 
MODELS OF CARS , HOT RODS, MUSCLE CARS , CLASSIC , DOMESTIC, IMPORTS, LOWRIDERS, DUBS , TRUCKS , SUV'S , SCION'S , PT CRUISER , MOTORCYLES, CUSTOM BICYCLES , PEDAL CARS 

FAMILY EVENT FREE TO ADMISSION TO ALL SPECTATORS
RAFFEL,50/50,VENDOR BOOTHS,TROPHYS,MUISC DJ,FACE PAINTING & SNOW CONES FOR THE KIDS,FOOD AND FULL BAR INSIDE AIR CONDITIONED FACILITY 
SUPPLIED BY SONS OF ITALY
TO SUPPORT SCHOLARSHIP FUNDS & 
VARIOUS CHARITIES

$10.00 EVENT FEE CASH ONLY !!!

ROLL IN TOGETHER PARK TOGETHER FIRST COME FIRST SERVE
SATURDAY AUGUST 13 , 2011
11:00 AM TILL 5:00 PM 
SONS OF ITALY 9420 SIERRA AVE
FONTANA , CA 92335
SPECIAL GUEST 
FONTANA HIGH SCHOOL MARINES MCJROTC
WEBSITE <<<<< 
WW.MELENTERTAINMENT.COM
ANY QUESTIONS CONTACT:
[email protected]
LUIS - 909-248-5665 ELAINE - 909-631-5189

SPONSORS AND VENDORS
OLD STYLE CAR CLUB OF ORANGE COUNTY , INFAMOUS CAR CLUB ,
ROYAL FLUSH CAR CLUB , SCION KREATIONZ , YASSI'S PHOTOGRAPHY,
CARE SIGNWORKS , KOO KAT CREATIONS, CANTU GRAPHICS 
SO CAL RENEGADE ROLLER GIRLZ, HILTON GARDEN INN FONTANA ,
JOHN ELWAY CROWN TOYOTA/SCION , BANSHEE AUTO TUNIN, 
ALMA DE MEXICO CRAFTS FROM MEXICO , XS ENERGY DRINK , 
SERGIOS MEXICAN RESTAURANT UPLAND & GLENDORA ,
TACO BELL OF CHINO HILLS 
DAVE'S CUSTOM TROPHIES AND PLAQUES & SPORTS PRODUCTS


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

BIG THANKS TO ALL CLUBS, SHOWING US LUV!!!!


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@May 9 2011, 11:38 AM~20513922
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHEN IS THIS CRUISE NIGHT?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINFOKE'S FINEST_@May 10 2011, 11:39 AM~20522720
> *WHEN IS THIS CRUISE NIGHT?
> *


this sat.14th


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RF LIFE_@May 11 2011, 12:17 AM~20527278
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:guns: :banghead: :guns: :banghead:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TWSTDFRO (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Happy Times (Jun 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

What up hommies?


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

bump it


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

:worship:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FLIER AND CATEGORY COMING SOON FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD (951)867-1837 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL.... GUESS WHO'S BACK IN THE MFIN HOUSE WIT 2 PHAT CUPCAKES FOR YO MUTHA FIN MOUTH....LOL...... KINFOKES 1ST LADIE HERE, I HAD TO COME THRU AND SHOW SOME LOVE FOR THE SHOW.. BE THERE, OR JUST DONT BE THERE, LOL,,,,,, NO, YOU BETTER BE IN THE HOUSE FOR THIS ONE... NICE FAMILY FUN........


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL.... GUESS WHO'S BACK IN THE MFIN HOUSE WIT 2 PHAT CUPCAKES FOR YO MUTHA FIN MOUTH....LOL...... KINFOKES 1ST LADIE HERE, I HAD TO COME THRU AND SHOW SOME LOVE FOR THE SHOW.. BE THERE, OR JUST DONT BE THERE, LOL,,,,,, NO, YOU BETTER BE IN THE HOUSE FOR THIS ONE... NICE FAMILY FUN........


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

DOES THIS MEAN IT FINISHED


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

CAR WASH LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB _







CAR WASH_ 

*







CAR WASH AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS MORENO VALLEY *

CAR WASH GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY IN MORENO VALLEY AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS 
COME OUT AND SUPPORT LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB THE KIDS ARE TRYING TO RAISE MONEY FOR THEIR LOW RIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW FROM 8 AM TO 1 PM 7/09/11

3670 SUNNY MEAD BLVD. MORENO VALLEY CA.
SO BRING THOSE DIRTY LO LO s TO GET SHINED UP OR BRING YOUR MAMAS RANFLA







TOO

COME AND SHOW SUPPORT FOR OUR KIDS !!!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

TWO MONTHS AND WE DO IT AGAIN!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> TWO MONTHS AND WE DO IT AGAIN!!!


:thumbsup:TTT FOR KINFOKE CC


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THE SHOW SHAPING UPN TO BE A GREAT ONE. HERE ARE THE CONFIRMED SPECIAL GUEST. WE GOT SUGA FREE ONCE AGAIN. LAST YEAR HE RIPPED IT AND HE SAYS THIS YEAR WILL BE BETTER!! WE GOT BIG HUTCH OF ( ABOVE THE LAW ), DIRTY BIRDY, LIL JAYZ AND MORE. A-1 IS GETTING READY TO MEASURE BIG INCHES AT THE HOP!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

See ya there.


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

*THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

You guys always put on a good show well be there.


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

*THE NEW FLYERS WILL BE ON THE STREETS THIS WEEKEND, CHECK OUT THE LINE UP!!






*


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

bump


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

_LET'S GET IN!!!!






_


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Kinfoke always throws good shows


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

ready for the show ttt for the kinfoke homies


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW NOW YOU KNOW, THIS SHOW IS ALWAYS ON TOP. WE DO BIG THINGS AND ONLY GETTING BIGGER. 
KINFOKE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY AUGUST 2OTH, 2011 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4:OOPM MEET UP . 4:30 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS *

*CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA , CA
4PM MEET UP , 430 ROLLOUT*


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

YUP YUP, LOOK WHO POSTED...
YES KINFOKE IN THE HOUSE....
4TH ANNUAL CARSHOW COMIN REAL SOON...
SEPT 11,2011... 
CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

Shortcake said:


> IF YOU DIDN'T KNOW NOW YOU KNOW, THIS SHOW IS ALWAYS ON TOP. WE DO BIG THINGS AND ONLY GETTING BIGGER.
> KINFOKE IN THE HOUSE.


YES INDEEDY.......


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

YO YO, FAMILY WHATS UP


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

:bowrofl:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT FOR THE FREE ADMISSION :bowrofl:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

YO YO YO... KINFOKE IN THIS PLACE.......


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTTT


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTTTT


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

TTT sup homies almost time


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

yo yo, KINFOKE CC SHOW IS COMIN UP, MAKE SURE YO CALENDARS ARE MARKED...........


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTTT


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTTT:h5:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTTT,


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

tttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

and again......


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

kinfokes1stladie said:


> TTTTT


 Thumbs up kinfokes


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

let's go go go!!:sprint:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Thumbs up kinfokes




THANKS MUCH.....MUAH


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

:angel: ANGELS FLY HIGH.......


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

SEPT 11, 2011


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

WE ON CALENDAR.....LOL........


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTTT


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTTT...YUP AGAIN


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

Last One saturday AUGUST 27th! hope u guys can make it out to see us off!


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

lo nuestro said:


> Last One saturday AUGUST 27th! hope u guys can make it out to see us off!



:h5:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

tttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

kinfokes1stladie said:


> THANKS MUCH.....MUAH


 Ttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

tttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

9/11 is comin soon.....a couple more weeks


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

DIPN714 said:


>


 Ttt


----------



## G_MOTORSPORTS (May 24, 2008)

bump for the fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! whats up yaa~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

bump, bump bump....lol......KINFOKE CC......


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*SATURDAY this sat august 20th 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

latin luxury will b there 2 support!!!


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

KINFOKE CC, WOULD LOVE TO SEE EVERYONE COME OUT AND SUPPORT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH US..........


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

It's almost tyme ya'll!! Sept. 11 amlost here whose ready?!?!?


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

R U READY?!?!?!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

tttt


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)




----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

count down is about to begin.....


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

Shortcake said:


> R U READY?!?!?!








THE QUESTION IS....... R U READY...LOL.........


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

TTTT


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

*I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THIS TIME TO THANK ALL THE PEOPLE AND CLUBS THAT HAVE COMMITTED TO OUR SHOW. IT SEEMS IT IS GOING TO BE ONE TO REMEMBER. PLESE EVERYONE COME AND ENJOY IN PEACE. WE WANT TO KEEP DOING THIS SHOW TO GIVE BACK TO OUR COMMUNITY. NOT EVERYONE CAN AFFORD TO PAY $25 TO GET IN A BIG SHOW, THIS IS WHY WE KEEP OURS FREE!! WITH EVERYONES HELP WE CAN KEEP THIS GOING, 3 YRS NO PROBLEMS. LET'S MAKE IT 4, COME SHOW THE FAMILY A GOOD TIME. THANKS ELTON "FATCAT" DAVIS PRES. KINFOKE CAR CLUB






*


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> *I WOULD LIKE TO TAKE THIS TIME TO THANK ALL THE PEOPLE AND CLUBS THAT HAVE COMMITTED TO OUR SHOW. IT SEEMS IT IS GOING TO BE ONE TO REMEMBER. PLESE EVERYONE COME AND ENJOY IN PEACE. WE WANT TO KEEP DOING THIS SHOW TO GIVE BACK TO OUR COMMUNITY. NOT EVERYONE CAN AFFORD TO PAY $25 TO GET IN A BIG SHOW, THIS IS WHY WE KEEP OURS FREE!! WITH EVERYONES HELP WE CAN KEEP THIS GOING, 3 YRS NO PROBLEMS. LET'S MAKE IT 4, COME SHOW THE FAMILY A GOOD TIME. THANKS ELTON "FATCAT" DAVIS PRES. KINFOKE CAR CLUB
> View attachment 354374
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:bowrofl:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

Tierra will be there to support kinfoke!


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

ITS ALMOST HERE, 9/11. 4TH ANNUAL. CANT WAIT TO SEE EVERYONE THERE:h5:


----------



## Tweetis E Bird (Apr 29, 2009)

FATCAT WHATS GOOD FAMILY


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

Tweetis E Bird said:


> FATCAT WHATS GOOD FAMILY


 WHAT UP, WHAT IT DO?


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

tttt:angel:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

sp00kyi3 said:


> :thumbsup:


 Kinfolks always throw good shows


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

i hear THIS is the show to be at!


----------



## sp00kyi3 (Feb 15, 2009)

:yes:


lo nuestro said:


> i hear THIS is the show to be at!


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

you guys bring ur hoppers and lets get down;;;let help kenfolks stay on da map;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;WORKING


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

LETS GET OUR CHIP ON,,,,


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ontario classics will be in the house


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

SEE YOU FELLAS ON SUNDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

SEE ALL YOU BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE SUNDAY... ITS THE PLACE TO BE.........


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

kinfokes1stladie said:


> SEE ALL YOU BEAUTIFUL PEOPLE SUNDAY... ITS THE PLACE TO BE.........


yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa;;;get ur DIP'N on


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

give directions bro for da show;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

;;;;;;;;;;;;;kinfolk car club;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

lo nuestro said:


> YOU WILL SEE THIS COMING IN!


 A lot has changed this year!


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

10 EAST, EXIT CEDAR(LEFT) TO VALLEY (RIGHT) TAKE VALLEY DOWN TO Local 63 Union Hall379 W. Valley Blvd
IT'LL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE.


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


melinayazmin said:


> A lot has changed this year!


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

:thumbsup:


DIPN714 said:


> you guys bring ur hoppers and lets get down;;;let help kenfolks stay on da map;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;WORKING


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

ABEL760 said:


> SEE YOU FELLAS ON SUNDAY :thumbsup:


 Yes sir G00DTIMES IE B IN THE MIX


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

:angel:


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

I CANT FOR SUNDAY 
WE GONE BE ON....LOL.....


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

KINFOKE CAR CLUB, WE MAY BE LIL, BUT WE ARE DOIM BIG THANGS...... THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT EVERYONE.... WE LOVE YALL......


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

OOPPPSSSSS... THATS DOIN... NOT DOIM,,,,LOL


----------



## StatikImage (Aug 10, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

KINFOKE'S FINEST said:


> HOPE TO SEE U ALL THERE!! A VERY KID FRIENDLY SHOW


 Good to hear its kid friendly I got a gang of them kids like 10 im gona be rolling up in a school bus on daytons bumping with switches na but that's good to make the shows good for the grown ups and the lil ones that's firme


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5::h5::buttkick:


kinfokes1stladie said:


> 10 EAST, EXIT CEDAR(LEFT) TO VALLEY (RIGHT) TAKE VALLEY DOWN TO Local 63 Union Hall379 W. Valley Blvd
> IT'LL BE ON YOUR RIGHT HAND SIDE.


----------



## 1970impala (Jul 18, 2009)

EMPIRE CLASSICS will be out to support. This is always a good show we haven't missed one yet :thumbsup:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Good to hear its kid friendly I got a gang of them kids like 10 im gona be rolling up in a school bus on daytons bumping with switches na but that's good to make the shows good for the grown ups and the lil ones that's firme


OH SHIT, SOUNDS LIKE U GOING FOR BEST OF SHOW!!!LOL:roflmao:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

What time does the hop start and how much to enter?


----------



## HOP AND SERVE (Mar 20, 2011)

909 Bumpercheck said:


> What time does the hop start and how much to enter?


how much does the hop pay


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

HOP AND SERVE said:


> how much does the hop pay[/QUOTE





HOP AND SERVE said:


> ]:drama::drama::thumbsup:


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey big al are you coming tomorrow?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

Lo Nuestro will b rolling in. See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2011)

Whats the direction to get there from Moreno Valley?


----------



## clara62 (Aug 30, 2010)

Whats the address


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

today today today


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

379 w valley blvd Rialto ca


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Dam the parking lot is just about full already its gona be a good turnout to the top for kinfolks


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

da elco is on route


----------



## 1970impala (Jul 18, 2009)

Good show as always EMPIRE CLASSICS had a good time. SUGA FREE put on a great show. Props to KIFOKE for another good show.:worship:


----------



## prestige (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey fatcat prestige car club had a great time,plan on being there next year with STRIPTEASE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E HAD A GREAT TIME GOOD SHOW


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E WAS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

Much props too KINFOKE CAR CLUB...and to all the other clubs...GOOD TIMES I.E had a great time...What a good turnout !:thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD A GOOD TIME THANKS KINFOKE C.C GOOD TURN OUT:thumbsup:*


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

oldslow85 said:


> Much props too KINFOKE CAR CLUB...and to all the other clubs...GOOD TIMES I.E had a great time...What a good turnout !:thumbsup:



X65


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ttt for the show . Great turnout and good to see everyone from la and I.e in one place .


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT!! THE SHOW WAS A HUGE SUCCESS, FILLED THE LOT UP!! WE ARE GLAD EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME, GET READY FOR NEXT YEAR. PICS ARE COMING SOON.


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH (May 20, 2007)

HOMIEZ ONLY MINNESOTA had a BLAST Great time KINFOKEAll post some pics when I get home


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

IT WAS NICE TO SEE ALL YOU THAT CAME OUT, YOU HELPED MAKE THE SHOW WHAT IT WAS, I LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING ALL OF YOU NEXT YEAR. STAY SAFE AND BLESSED AND THANX FOR COMIN OUT AND SUPPORTIN KINFOKE CC


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

man..big AL SAID HOLD THAT TROPHY;;;OR DROP IT OFF AT HOPPOS;;ONTARIEO;;;;;;FAT CAT;;;SHOW IT ON HERE;;;THANKS BRO UR SHOW WAS COOL


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THEE LAST LAUGH said:


> HOMIEZ ONLY MINNESOTA had a BLAST Great time KINFOKEAll post some pics when I get home


:thumbsup:
BIG AL SAID IT;;BRO HALLA AT ME WHEN U WANA GET THOSE BIG INCHES;;YEAAA


----------



## lionelolguin (Sep 12, 2011)

Who took first place in luxury class????? i Had the pink Lincoln but left early for work, i hope that didn't reduce my chance ;(


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)

Here's some videos from the hop


----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## 909 Bumpercheck (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

WOW LOOKS LIKE IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT COOL VIDEOS AND PICS


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

LATIN LUXURY BIKE CLUB IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE OUR 2nd ANNUAL 
LOWRIDER BIKE AND PEDALCAR SHOW IN SEPTEMBER 17 2011, BIKES $15 AND PEDAL CARS $10 50/50 RAFFLE , ROLL IN TIME 7am TO 10AM ,SHOW FROM 10am TO 5pm AT SUNNY MEAD BURGERS IN MORENO VALLEY CA, FOR MORE INFO CONTACT RICHARD 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　(951)867-1837　　　　　　　　 (951)867-1837

SORRY NO FOOD VENDERS ALL OTHER VENDERS WELCOME


SO PACK UP THE KIDS LO LO BIKES AND PEDAL CARS AND HEAD TO SUNNY MEAD BURGERS FOR A GOOD FAMILY EVENT 
ALL BIKE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME , PLEASE JOIN US!!!!!!!!!!!








　
　
　
*UPDATE 9/13/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA AND CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CAR CLUB 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 


AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. 








































　
*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

where is big AL'S TROPHY???


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

I GOT IT BIG AL. I BEEN GETTING MY REST ON I WILL CALL U AND WE CAN HOOK IT UP. GOOD LOOKIN ON COMING THREW!!


DIPN714 said:


> where is big AL'S TROPHY??? I GOT IT BIG AL. I BEEN GETTING MY REST ON I WILL CALL U AND WE CAN HOOK IT UP. GOOD LOOKIN ON COMING THREW!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

all those camera men their where the pix fat cat


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

PICS FROM SHOW!!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

MORE PICS


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

PICS!!!


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

PICS


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINFOKE'S FINEST (Nov 5, 2009)

:dunno:


----------



## Shortcake (Jul 4, 2011)

At least I was in one picture....LOL!!!!


----------



## kinfokes1stladie (Mar 22, 2011)

lol, i dont think i was at the show, lol, jk... i didnt want to be in no pics anyway........ but the show was nice... im lookin for to the show next year..........


----------

